# Blue box question



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bctoasters said:


> I was curious what the deal is with using the blue new-construction boxes. I've noticed many on here have negative comments or feedback on them. I'm not a resi, and like I said just curious.


 It's a Running Joke all in good fun...:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

bctoasters said:


> I was curious what the deal is with using the blue new-construction boxes. I've noticed many on here have negative comments or feedback on them. I'm not a resi, and like I said just curious.


Your a true professional if you use blue or super blue boxes.:thumbsup::no::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Blue boxes from HD are hack, blue boxes from the supply shop are fine...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

bctoasters said:


> I was curious what the deal is with using the blue new-construction boxes. I've noticed many on here have negative comments or feedback on them. I'm not a resi, and like I said just curious.


The only person who has an issue with them is B4T. Nobody else really cares what color a non-metallic box is.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue boxes (carlon) are listed and approved.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> It's a Running Joke all in good fun...:laughing:





crazymurph said:


> Blue boxes (carlon) are listed and approved.


Exactly. If you haven't noticed in all those threads, the comments on those boxes seeming to show up in a lot of the pictures where hack work was done. The joke is just an extrapolation of that. Carlon makes a fine product, AND, a not so fine product.:laughing:

Kind of like, 98% of people who got cancer / kidney stones / acne , drink water, so water must cause ;cancer / kidney stones / acne. 
No, water is just fine.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Blue boxes from HD are hack, blue boxes from the supply shop are fine...


that's such crap...I get so tired of reading this on here. :no:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Blue boxes from HD are hack, blue boxes from the supply shop are fine...


ya gotta check the bar codes to be sure, right?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> ya gotta check the bar codes to be sure, right?



I just peal them off...:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> that's such crap...I get so tired of reading this on here. :no:


Read the whole sentence dummy, it's a joke...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Blue boxes from HD are hack, blue boxes from the supply shop are fine...



It's the same with any product - Southwire romex from HD - hack. Supply house - fine. Square D, Siemens, Raco, etc...just insert the name and that formula works.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> It's the same with any product - Southwire romex from HD - hack. Supply house - fine. Square D, Siemens, Raco, etc...just insert the name and that formula works.


I think he gets all his Milwaukee tools there..:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Read the whole sentence dummy, it's a joke...


F*ck! I don't know HOW I missed that! Once again now..........Drrrrr! :laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> F*ck! I don't know HOW I missed that! Once again now..........Drrrrr! :laughing:


 Wake up!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the OP just trolled us big time. :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*name*

what kind of troll name is bctoasters?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like the GA gang is here tonight!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

*troll*



Cletis said:


> what kind of troll name is bctoasters?


What kind of troll name is Cletis? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I think the OP just trolled us big time. :laughing:


He's just warming up!..:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> that's such crap...I get so tired of reading this on here. :no:



Must be a sales rep for the blue box company.:laughing:


----------



## bctoasters (Jul 21, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I think the OP just trolled us big time. :laughing:


 I'm just sitting back listening to all you guys go back-and-forth.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Take a blue carlon box and a gray T+B nail on box and set them side by side. First you will note the plastic is thinner on the blue one. (not talking about the carlon super boxes, leave them out for this ) . Then notice how the nails will bend easy on the blue box when struck with a hammer, especially if you are nailing to pressure treated lumber studs. Then also note how the plastic internal clamp of the blue boxes has some really sharp corners that dig into the sheath of the cable getting clamped by it. The gray box has plastic built in clamps that have smooth edges. 


There is a difference, but lately I notice the supply houses all stock the cheaper blue carlon boxes only. Thank you Home Depot for your dominance of all things formerly made with a drop of pride and workmanship. Blue= hack, but we got no choices anymore...........


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Take a blue carlon box and a gray T+B nail on box and set them side by side.


The funny thing is that T&B now owns Carlon and the T&B boxes which were formerly gray are now blue. :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The funny thing is that T&B now owns Carlon and the T&B boxes which were formerly gray are now blue. :thumbup:


Thats what I have been talking about. But it is not just a color change. The old design and materials used in the gray ones has been discontinued it appears. Check the clamps and you will see what I mean. Its all Carlons method.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The funny thing is that T&B now owns Carlon and the T&B boxes which were formerly gray are now blue. :thumbup:


Slater boxes are better..:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Slater boxes are better..:laughing:


:sleep1:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:sleep1::sleep1::laughing:


Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


----------

